# windows 7 sur iMac



## jlp83 (11 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un iMac 27'' avec un logiciel  PARALLELS DESKTOP 11  qui doit me permettre d'utiliser accessoirement Windows 7 pour la visue de plan audébut.

J'ai tout installé mais j'aurais 2 question à vous poser au sujet d'Antivirus.
1re question : pouvez-vous m'aider sur le choix, payant ou pas ?
2me question : Ayant installé Windows 7 aussi, me faut-il un antivirus pour cette partie du Mac concernant Windows 7 et comment faire ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Franz59 (11 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir
Il n'y a pas de question à se poser; // est un logiciel payant, donc...
Quand aux virus, le risque est identique sous // que sur un "vrai" PC, donc oui un antivirus est hautement recommandé.
Il y a pléthore d'antivirus pour Windows, payants ou non


----------



## mokuchley (12 Octobre 2016)

experience avec Kaspersky

- sur PC/windows il fonctionnait bien sauf qu'il était energivore
ex= lors d'une analyse, je devais restreindre mon activité

- sur mac, aucun soucis mais il empêche l'ordinateur de s'éteindre normalement, donc je devais le mettre en veille


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2016)

jlp83 a dit:


> J'ai tout installé mais j'aurais 2 question à vous poser au sujet d'Antivirus.
> 1) 1re question : pouvez-vous m'aider sur le choix, payant ou pas ?
> 2) 2me question : Ayant installé Windows 7 aussi, me faut-il un antivirus pour cette partie du Mac concernant Windows 7 et comment faire ?


1) et 2) Quelque soit la version payante, aucune n'est parfaite, il y a toujours une faille. Si on fait une navigation sans aller n'importe où, sans cliquer sur des liens ou des sites douteux, on peut très bien se contenter, sous Windows 7, de MSE _(Microsoft Security Essentials)_. Il est gratuit et fait bien son boulot.

Par contre, pour moi, il devient impératif sous Windows, d'avoir en permanence Malwarebytes _(payant)_ et AdwCleaner _(gratuit)_.

Petit aparté, en fait un grand pour Windows, car beaucoup n'utilisent pas des outils qui ne sont pas miraculeux, mais qui existent en évitant bien des problèmes. Il y en a deux qui sont Sandboxie et ShadowDefender. Le premier permet de travailler dans un bac à sable en tout quiétude, sans impact sur les fichiers systèmes. Le deuxième, lui travaille en permanence dans un espace virtuel en protégeant les fichiers système, des dossiers personnels ou autres qu'on lui aura assigné.

Sous Windows, j'ai préféré et très loin ShadowDefender qui protège tout le système. Par exemple, si vous confiez votre PC à des enfants ou quelqu'un qui peut faire des bêtises, un simple redémarrage remettra le PC à son état initial de sauvegarde. Même si la ou les personnes ont effacés des fichiers système, déplacer, renommer des dossiers, fichiers ou simplement cachés, un simple redémarrage restaurera le PC au point ou vous l'avez protégé.

Pour les MAJ officielles de Microsoft, rien de bien compliqué, on désactive temporairement ShadowDefender, on les fait, on réactive et c'est tout. On peut très facilement assigner un dossier, par exemple le dossier Téléchargement, les dossiers Images, Vidéos, Documents, etc, bref la bibliothèque iTunes pour ceux qui s'en serve, en non protection, de manière à garder son travail, tout comme on peut autoriser à garder en permanence le dossier bookmarks_ (et c'est conseillé d'ailleurs)_.

Pour résumer avec un de ces deux logiciels sous Windows, vous travaillez, vous zappez sur la toile, vous faites des erreurs, vous testez tout ce que vous voulez, etc, aucune importance. Un redémarrage et pfuit, y'a plus rien, votre système est toujours clean, propre.


----------



## jlp83 (12 Octobre 2016)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses.
mais n'ayant jamais fait ce genre de manip je ne sais toujours pas s'il faut que j'installe un autre antivirus sur mon Mac pour la partie Windows 7 et comment faire pour ne pas que tout se mélange.
Pour le Mac je vais certainement installer MacKeeper  ou  Bitdefender  mais pour la partie Windows 7 ???

Merci pour votre aide à tous


----------



## jlp83 (12 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour Locke, et DÉSOLÉ, mais j'envoyais mon message en même temps que j'ai reçu le votre.
MERCI  beaucoup je vais lire immédiatement.
... on pourrait supprimer ces 2 derniers message d'ailleurs.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2016)

jlp83 a dit:


> Pour le Mac je vais certainement installer *MacKeeper* ou Bitdefender mais pour la partie Windows 7 ???


*Stop ! *Tu vas commettre la plus grosse erreur de ta vie, surtout pas cette daube qui va te pourrir la vie en permanence !!!

Sous macOS, il n'y en a pas besoin. De plus, avec Parallels Desktop, ta version de Windows 7 sera dans une machine virtuelle, c'est-à-dire un fichier totalement cloisonné et étanche. Rien ne pourra en sortir et contaminer l'un ou l'autre des deux systèmes.

Pour Windows 7, contente toi dans un premier temps d'utiliser Sandboxie et ça ira très bien. Par la suite je te conseillerais de te pencher sur le cas de ShadowDefender.


----------



## jlp83 (12 Octobre 2016)

MERCI, merci   Locke pour tous ces détails dans la réponse, cela m'aidera beaucoup pour la suite.

Dès que j'aurai terminé toute l'installation, j'écrirai ce que j'ai fait et pourrait clore le sujet; cela pourra peut-être servir pour une autre personne !!
Bonne semaine à vous et merci encore


----------



## mokuchley (12 Octobre 2016)

avoir un antivirus pour windows est presque une obligation
un antivirus pour mac est là pour me rassurer


----------



## jlp83 (19 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir,
c'est fait j'ai installé Windows 7 sur iMac 27'
Tout fonctionne très bien ou presque...
J'utilise le logiciel  *PaletteCAD 8 *qui tourne donc sous Windows
mais je trouve que c'est très lent même avec la super config du Mac.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée peut-être ??


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2016)

jlp83 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> c'est fait j'ai installé Windows 7 sur iMac 27'
> Tout fonctionne très bien ou presque...
> J'utilise le logiciel *PaletteCAD 8 *qui tourne donc sous Windows
> ...


Depuis le Bureau de ton iMac tu pourrais indiquer que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?

Après installation de Windows, tu as lancé le fichier Setup.exe qui installe tous les drivers ?


----------

